# Uakti and Philip Glass - Aguas da Amazonia



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This is the best thing I've heard Phillip Glass do in a long time.
Turns out he composed it, and this band played it.





Uakti and Philip Glass - Aguas da Amazonia


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

His friend Paul Simon did it better (and earlier) (and it still wasn't all that good):


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I enjoy Aguas da Amazonia quite a bit. I love the timbre of marimbas, and the rhythms are wonderfully fun.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

"timbre of marimba" - Beautiful rhyme!

I mean, sure, you have to mispronounce "timbre," but still.

Hmmm... a marimba made out of timber? Works in a New York accent. Not in a Boston accent, though!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I keep rooting for Phillip. When I first heard Einstein on the Beach as a teenager, I was very impressed.
Glad to find another work by him that I can enjoy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't like Glass, to minimalistic


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My appreciation for Glass is...well...minimal.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I didn't mean to say the last great thing he did was Einstein, I have enjoyed him since then. I think with me Glass is like a lot of other composers, I can't say that I keep coming back to every single work of most composers that I like. I'm listening to Akhnaten's first third, and it's interesting. Perhaps some of us don't give Glass credit anymore because Einstein was such a milestone, and then minimalism was a pretty popular genre so that much of what he did after it did not sound that groundbreaking. I don't think we should hold him to a higher standard than others who are not favorites.


----------

